# Hello assistance please



## iomTT (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello All

I am curently moving to France from the Isle of Man and have a 2003 Audi TT 3.2 DSG and would like to know whether there is a switch under the bonnect to switch the headlamp beams from left to right for continetial use.

I understand for importing the vehicle I would need certicate of comformity from Audi UK headquarters in french with the only adjustments being the head lamps and speedo but that shows KPH.

NB - Does anyone know where you can get french insurance for a UK registration as I believe it has recently changed that all UK cars now need to be put on a french plate.

Thanking you for any assistance


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome there is a lever on the headlamps themselves, I believe that if you plan to stay for over 12 months you need to get a French reg.


----------



## iomTT (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for your reply.

I will take a look for a lever - Any ideal what I should be looking for ??

Currently, I have one months cover in France with Fench insurer but they the broker went to finalise the contract and what we thought was 12 months apparently has recently changed that all 4 companies were not prepared to offer cover on UK plates immediately.

The Insurance company will only offer a futher 1 month if I promise to change plates within 1 month which involves getting the letter of conformity and maybe changing the head lights.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi , welcome to the forum, sorry can't help with the switch but do a search for waks site , loads of info on there , don't know how to do a link sorry  or you could put a post in the mark 1 section and someone will help you.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> Hi , welcome to the forum, sorry can't help with the switch but do a search for waks site , loads of info on there , don't know how to do a link sorry  or you could put a post in the mark 1 section and someone will help you.


I do http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/changingligh ... lights.htm


----------



## iomTT (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi

Many thanks for that - I did get as far as unclipping the clips but could not get any further. I shall have another go, by following the instructions of the link will that alter both the headlight and dip beam?

Thanks for your help


----------



## iomTT (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi wallsendmag

Success!! following your instructions, many thanks for that. Does that lever once switched correct both the dip and headlights together or is there any further adjustments required.

Best Wishes


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Should do both afaik


----------

